# Surf fishing at Alligator Point



## kudzoo

Hello Guys...And Girls, I have read this forum for a long time, this is my first time posting. 

Looking for some advise,  Went surf fishing for the first time last year around Bald Point Fla. LOVED IT! I stood chest deep and fished 7 days ...Caught lots of catfish, some ladyfish, whiting,Several sting rays even a couple of 3' black tips. I was using fresh shrimp and squid, fishing the bottom of coarse. Question is this...I amheaded back down on July 24- Aug 1. Any of you guys fimiliar with the area and willing to help out a greenhorn? Whats good to catch? where? and how? Have fished lakes and rivers all my life, but there is just something alluring about this saltwater stuff that gets me. Already counting down the days until my kids graduate- If all goes well, I plan to relocate closer to the ocean. Any and all advise is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Ripster55

Whiting are great eating. The trout and reds roam the beaches also. Use new penny colored gulp shrimp on a jig head should do the trick.


----------



## swamp hunter

YEP, You,ve had it. I can see it now. New boat , bigger rods, GPS. , twin outboards . It,s like a drug , and You,ve had it Next time you catch one of them cat fish , cut it in half put it on your biggest rod with steel leader and let it fly. Better keep a good eye on it or thats the last time you,ll see it. Better yet tie it down , cause when it starts singing it,s gonna go flyin .


----------



## crackerdave

It's highly addictive!


----------



## daisyduke

Last time i went fishing at alligator point i got atacked by yellow flies i cant stand them little suckers!!! i love saltwater fishin


----------



## jinx0760

*Trout and Spanish*

I was there last year, on the same dates.  I fished every morning in tight to the beach, catching some nice trout and one spanish.  I was using a suspending Mirrolure in pearl and red.  The deeper water usually is murky and sharky.  I've been invited back this year same week, I'll look for you on the beach!


----------



## blindhog

I fish that are frequently.  I have the salt in my blood too. I would say for surf fishing your best bet is early and late, this time of year.  Although you could have some luck in a midday high tide.  Even wading, not too deep, after dark on smooth water with topwater could be productive.

Try some GULP on a jighead fished slow on the bottom.  Try a Cajun Thunder cork with GULP shrimp or cut bait suspended.

Mirrolures, Bite a Bait, Redfins all are good.


----------



## kudzoo

Great, Thanks for the info-I'll be there, But beware I will be the huge Dawg Fan! ha ha ha _but it's all good- good luck to you. Maybe i'll see you there.


----------



## grim

The spot you mentioned on bald point is good for the species you mentioned.  Try fishing on a moving tide or you will get a lot of stingrays and cats.  The beach directly in front of the KOA is also a decent spot to fish from the beach.


----------



## Toxic

Depends on what gear you are using, but when I fished the surf, I used a 10' surf rod, I also used cut bonita, live shrimp, gulp shrimp, DOA shrimp. Unless your drifting the bait use a 2 or 3 oz pyramid sinker on a light steel leader. If you catch a catfish, try fileting it with skin on or cut in half as stated before. Big sharks is what wife and I were after......so hang on to the rod, if you put it in a holder latch it to you with a line. I used 1/4 inch rope and clips. That way I could put it in the rod holder and sit down with out worry of loosing the rods.


----------



## kudzoo

ttt...thanks all-I am very grateful for all the advise and suggestions, but I could use all the help I can get. I am taking two brother-in-laws and a nephew, none of which has ever surf fished.


----------



## Toxic

That ray you have in your avatar is the best shark bait I have ever used, that size I would cut one of its "wings" off and rig it up, real small ones I use whole, just slash the wings .


----------

